
Bubbles in Android Q will fully replace the overlay API in the future - rock_artist
https://www.xda-developers.com/android-q-system-alert-window-deprecate-bubbles/
======
ClassyJacket
This will kill one of the biggest reasons I use Android over iOS - apps like
Pie Control.

I am very angry about this. Security is good. Removing options from users that
understand the risks is not. The way it is now with explicit permissions is
fine and doesn't need to be changed.

